# Does rating hurts for getting new rides or too many drivers?



## sk MM (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, does anyone knows - is there any connection between rating and new rides? I used to get lot of rides in last couple of months, with rating is around 4.8 to 4.95. Did couple of late night and downtown driving and my rating dropped to 4.71. I am very close to finish my 500 ride in about 2 months. So question,
I am getting less ride requests what will be the reason behind it :
1) Rating: Does Uber try to match drivers rating and passenger rating? When my rating was around 4.9, I was getting passengers around 4.85 to 5. Occasionally, 4.5, but not less than that. But now, I get pax with 4.5 to 4.7 and occasionally 5. It might be coincident.

2) Too many drivers: I didn't pay attention before, as I was getting lot of rides. But now I am watching it uber pax app, and there is one and sometimes couple of drivers in almost every busy intersection.

FYI, I drive in Oakbrook, Chicago area. Downtown is still good, as I am getting ride frequently then suburb. Anyone from other city or state has similar problem?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Open up your Rider App and see how many cars are around you when you're Online.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

There are rumors and conspiracy theories that Uber sends calls to the highest rated drivers, but nobody outside Uber HQ knows for sure.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Let's say, you are an A/C Repair referral system. You have a bunch of contractors. You get a new service request and have 2 contractors available. Here is what you know:

1st contractor has Higher Rating + Same ETA
2nd contractor has Lower Rating + Same ETA

As a business owner, who do you send the request to?

Why should uber do any different?

Isn't this the answer to 'Why new drivers get so much better results, are happier, come to these forums pumped up to bash us all' ?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Also, isn't this why in markets flooded with newbies, veteran drivers get all crap fares and new members thrive because they have 5 stars?

So, people! Take care of your 5 star ratings. 
Especially if you are in markets with shittiest rates and no surge.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I noticed the same thing in the same area. From what I hear a lot of drivers in Chicago took a bit hit to their ratings recently, myself included. I think a big part of it is because there are a lot of new drivers AND riders in the area, especially the suburbs. The ratings on the pax I am driving is all over the place we some really good pax with really bad ratings and vice versa that can only be explained by them not having many rides. On the brighter side I have recently noticed a few cars that used to always appear on the rider app disapear. Let's hope that trend continues.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have felt that way but I was consistently getting rides every few minutes sometimes I didn't even have to move my car. What stopped the number of rides from coming in at a consistent rate is having to stop driving to repair my car from the vomit left in a vehicle by an elderly woman.

Even at a 4.69 where it was I was still getting pains 20 minutes away 8 miles away up in the northern suburbs of Lake County. That night turned out well because I got two rides up in Lake Bluff. Got a ride from Lake Bluff to Schaumburg. Got a short ride in Schaumburg from bar to bar picked up a picked up a passenger in Arlington Heights 2 Maywood and got a ride from Maywood to Berlin two blocks from my house.

I don't think they are limiting rides they're short on drivers short with drivers but I may be wrong I may have been the only one on the road

Keep in mind it's not the number of trips you take but the amount of fares you make this is why I think the long trips everyone complains about are the important trips

You can take 3 $7 trips in an hour in stop and go traffic putting wear and tear on your brakes at an average of 15 miles an hour or you can take one long trip for $23 at 26 miles and 55 miles an hour 40 minutes leaving you 20 extra minutes to take another $7 trip

To answer the poll I would need a different answer but I was limited to those two.

My answer is if you are new to driving or moving at the speed limit constantly your internal average speed from sitting at a desk and then sitting at the dinner table and then sleeping in bed or moving at 0 is being increased by your constant motion.

If you think you are impatient try moving at the speed limit for 25 years with 8 to 10 trips at 540 miles an hour per year.

On top of this add you need for money and the pressure you're under because you're about to get deactivated


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> There are rumors and conspiracy theories that Uber sends calls to the highest rated drivers, but nobody outside Uber HQ knows for sure.


and his honey moon is over. Maybe they stopped feeding him.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Not only are we moving in space we are moving in time speed is one way we move through time traveling.

Because new drivers had been sedentary for so long and are now constantly moving they are having trouble adjusting acclimating to their new average speed.

This is a scientific principle about time travel


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

This seems so flawed. A driver who heads our only a few days a week to pick up some extra money most likely will have a lower rating than those who drive all the time. The reason, not everyone rates. Most will give 4 and 5 stars but one bad 1 ride and the guy driving 3 nights is now rated poorly because of one person as opposed to the person driving full time. I've had two bad rides out of 25 and I can't seem to shake them because of lot of people don't rate.


----------



## sk MM (Jul 27, 2015)

This is old thread but find out important detail - looks like rating matters for new rides. Last Saturday, I dropped one passenger in downtown. With in couple of seconds, lady came to me and said - can you drop me at given address? I said sit in my car and make uber ride request. She was little drunk, she gave me her mobile and ask me to request. I requested new uber ride from her account and in surprise uber picked another driver which has better rating then me. I did this kind of thing in past and most of the time uber was selecting me when my rating was excellent. My rating is still 4.78 but uber selected driver with rating 4.8.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

This explains why we, the veteran drivers, get f-ed up even with a 4.89 rating! 

A bunch of newbies join every day with perfect 5 Star ratings. If we don;t have too many new drivers, that's OK, but everyone is new almost in every market. Hopefully we will get there when teh last person who wants to Uber also drives and there is no more takers.


----------

